

Woman tosses rare Apple computer worth hundreds of thousands of dollars - bootload
http://www.smh.com.au/digital-life/computers/woman-tosses-rare-apple-computer-worth-hundreds-of-thousands-of-dollars-20150531-ghdeh6.html

======
bootload
_" It wasn't until a few weeks later that workers at the recycling centre
opened the boxes to discover an Apple I (one) computer inside, one of only 200
or so vintage Apple computers made in the late ^Steve Jobs^ garage in 1976."_

Slowly, Woz is be written out of the creation of Apple.

